
Facebook and LinkedIn are latest to demand Clearview stop scraping images - rahuldottech
https://www.theverge.com/2020/2/6/21126063/facebook-clearview-ai-image-scraping-facial-recognition-database-terms-of-service-twitter-youtube
======
andymoe
LinkedIn just lost a case “demanding” some other company stope scraping. I
don’t like mass collection of faces but this stuff needs to be private if it’s
to be protected.

